# height/width - Berechnung



## Crach (23. November 2006)

Hallo,

Bin gerade an ein Problem gestoßen, was den IE betrifft. Tabellen werden im Firefox anders dargestellt, als im IE.
ZB wie im Thema: "HEIGHT - tables mit flexiblen höhen durch prozent" 

So nun meine frage.. 
gibt es in html sowas wie heigh="100% - 350px"
.. sozusagen soll er erst 100% anzeigen aber von dem ergebnis(die 100%) dann 350 pixel noch abziehen..  

hatte eine möglichkeit gefunden, wie man den fehler mit den tabellen umgehen kann..nur dazu muss ich irgendwie die höhe der anderen spalten abziehen können.

Joa.. ich denk mal nicht, es ist in html möglich..aber geht es vllt denoch?


----------



## StupidBoy (24. November 2006)

Da sowohl CSS als auch HTML statisch sind, sind Berechungen nicht möglich.
Wenn du aber vielleicht einmal zeigen könntest worum es konkret geht ließe sich vielleicht eine Lösung finden.


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. November 2006)

Wie StupidBoy schon sagte, gibts sicher Lösungsansätze, bspw. sowas:

```
<table style="height:100%;" border="0">
  <tr>
   <td style="background:#f1f1f1;border:1px solid #000;">tabelle</td>
  </tr>
  <tr style="height:350px;visibility:hidden">
   <td>dummie</td>
  </tr>
 </table>
```

Wie genau man dein Anliegen lösen kann, hängt halt von deinem speziellen Problem ab.


----------



## Crach (26. November 2006)

Okay..hm also den quellcode kann ich leider hier nicht so rein schreiben..wäre zuviel^^
Hab versucht es mittels bilder zu beschreiben...

Das erste bild (Firefox.jpg) ..so soll die website mal ausschauen..von den größen etc. 
Das zweite bild (Internet Explorer (1)) .. so schaut diese seite aber im IE aus. 
Das 3. Bild.. da hab ich mir nun gedacht..theoretisch müsst man einfach in das weise feld (wo ein roter rahmen drum ist) height=100% eingeben..damit das feld sozusagen nach oben/unten drückt und die anderen sachen richtig positioniert. Das problem ist nun wie man sieht... es wird zu weit nach unten verschoben. 
Wie mir aufgefallen ist, beträgt der wert des weisen feldes nun die pixel-anzahl von dem browserfenster. 
Auf der rechten seite ist ein grüner balken, der es verdeutlicht, welcher auf 100% eingestellt ist.. aber nun so lang ist..wie das momentane fenster grad vom nutzer.

Okay..zu meiner frage zurückfolgend... wenn man nun dem grünen balken irgendwie klar machen könnte..das oben und unten noch andere zeilen sind..die auch paar px abstand verbrauchen..dann müsste man doch nur sowas sagen wie 100%-300px (zb..für die anderen zeilen) ..dann wäre der grüne balken kürzer und die seite würde perfekt ins fenster des nutzers passen (so wie im firefox).

kA ob das gut erklärt war..aber hoffentlich versteht ihr mein problem dabei^^


----------



## Maik (26. November 2006)

Vielleicht helfen dir da Quaeses Lösungsvorschläge in den problemverwandten Themen weiter?


Tabelle unterschiedlich in IE und Firefox 
 Tabellen rowspan Problem mit IE
 Problem mit Tabelle


----------

